

Two Weeks Ago, I Almost Died in the Deadliest Plane Crash Ever - trevorcreech
https://medium.com/medium-long/c2f8d68a917c

======
PhantomGremlin
Anytime TCAS activates in the "RA region", it should be mandatory for both
planes to report it to the FAA as "significant". No exceptions. And it should
be thoroughly investigated. It's absurd to rely on airlines to "self-police".

Fortunately things aren't nearly as bad as 50 years ago. Here's [1] a horrible
accident that led to modernized ATC.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_Grand_Canyon_mid-
air_colli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1956_Grand_Canyon_mid-
air_collision)

------
zoowar
Serious link bait! The deadliest plane crash ever had to be 911.

